# 2011 PMTT at Alum



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Was looking at some of Mike Keys vids and found this one.






Way to many commercials -- It starts at 3:30.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you! It got my adrenalin flowin! I needed it!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmmmmmm, I may have fished a few of those spots.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome video. What is the device called that they are floating on the top of the water while trolling? I assume this is something that allows them to set the depth?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Crest17cx said:


> Awesome video. What is the device called that they are floating on the top of the water while trolling? I assume this is something that allows them to set the depth?


Do you mean a planer board?


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Legend killer said:


> Do you mean a planer board?


Yeah, I couldn't determine the technical name so that I can look into using them. 

Thanks!


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Crest17cx said:


> Yeah, I couldn't determine the technical name so that I can look into using them.
> 
> Thanks!


Just church's and offshore inline walleye boards. Invaluable for a big spread. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RVG (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm the netman in the green rain jacket at approx 11 minutes into this video. That fish, if > 35" which it clearly was but I'll let the internet experts be the judge, would have been the winner of the 2011 Ranger Boats World Championship considering we had a 36" on the board less than an hour earlier. 

When I tell people I have a $40,000 'one that got away' story they do not believe me. I hate this video but have watched it over, and over, and over. Enjoy

Rob VanGorder


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

RVG said:


> I'm the netman in the green rain jacket at approx 11 minutes into this video.
> 
> When I tell people I have a $40,000 'one that got away' story they do not believe me. I hate this video but have watched it over, and over, and over. Enjoy
> 
> Rob VanGorder



Damn Rob, that sucks. 

Hey, I can edit out the video if you like.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

RVG said:


> I'm the netman in the green rain jacket at approx 11 minutes into this video. That fish, if > 35" which it clearly was but I'll let the internet experts be the judge, would have been the winner of the 2011 Ranger Boats World Championship considering we had a 36" on the board less than an hour earlier.
> 
> When I tell people I have a $40,000 'one that got away' story they do not believe me. I hate this video but have watched it over, and over, and over. Enjoy
> 
> Rob VanGorder


I have no doubt. The camera man is a long distance away yet you can clearly see good length as that fish comes out. I bet she went 39-42 range. That sucks, but you still had a great season!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

MuskieDan said:


> Just church's and offshore inline walleye boards. Invaluable for a big spread.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That shouldn't be used on Alum with all the boat traffic  depending on the time of year and area on the lake

I sure am glad I wasn't on the lake that day!!!!! or weekend


----------

